# Well to House Pipe Size



## Jeffriesw

What is the typical size of Pipe (PVC) from a well to the house?
The reason I ask is, That I am having a home (3 bed/2 bath) put in to replace the double wide I currently have and one of the complaints I have always had with my house is the poor water pressure when running more than one thing at a time. 
Washing machine + Diswasher
Washing Machine + Shower
Shower + Shower

Etc Etc

I think what I have now is 3/4" from the well to the house (Around 100 feet), Been here 15 years and it has always been the same.

I bought a small tester gauge and checked the pressure at the hose bibb's at the house, 1 in front (Farthest from the well) and at the one in the back of the house, both show around 50 to 55 psi.
It has decent pressure when only 1 thing is running. just need's more volume I think?

Figured since I was putting in a new house I would put in a new pipe as well.

Would it hurt to go up in size to a 1 inch or even 1 1/4" ?


Thanks

 Bill J.


----------



## safebuilder

1 1/2 works great at my house


----------



## Twenty five ought six

What is more important is to have an adequately size pressure tank.  With the right size pressure tank you should be able to get by with 3/4" or 1".

It would take a monster pump to maintain pressure with multiple outlets open.  Just not practical to do that.  Well pumps are not intended to pump against an open flow.


----------



## Milkman

That mobile home is probably piped with 1/2" all the way through the house.

Hopefully the house will have bigger piping throughout.

I think 1" is big enough for the supply .


----------



## JustUs4All

I think 25-06 is right on.  Probably the most critical item is the pressure tank.  You need to insure that the tank is not waterlogged.  The symptom would be that the well pump turns on for almost all water demand situations.


----------



## bml

Bigger is almost always better when it comes to pipe sizes. There are a few things that may affect your residual pressure such as pump capacity, pump discharge outlet diameter,  problems with tank, and a few others. Since there isn't  much difference in price, I would use 1" pipe, anything much larger than that and your at the point of diminishing returns unless you want to upgrade the rest of your system.


----------



## Nugefan

want more pressure raise pump cut out pressure ...

3/4 should be plenty big enough .....


----------



## Dog Hunter

If I was putting in new pipe, I would go with the 1".  Little price difference and almost twice the volume.  May would even look at 1 1/4 or 1 1/2 depending on the volume of your well.  Your tank and pump capacity are going to be the factors that affect pressure and volume.


----------



## tony0345

i would go with 1 1/2 you may want to run other lines off it for the yard this will give plenty of pressure


----------



## rodwill1234

*well pump running pvc*

I have a well that pumps 75 gal A MIN and i was thinking about running this to my house it is now used for my pond.. will it be ok to run a 1.50 pvc to  the house its a 1 1/2 hp


----------



## 280bst

Geez 3/4  is plenty big enough  pump pressure is the key want more pressure up the pressure at the pump or go to a smaller dia. to the house. Don't think this is right check out a fire truck the pressure is the same to get more pressure they go to a smaller hose


----------



## mattech

You need to look at flow rate also. You can have the thing set to 100 psi, but if flow rate is only 1 gallon for minute then it will never be any good. The bigger pipe obviously allows more flow, but you need a pump capable of pumping the volume you need.


----------



## donald-f

mattech said:


> You need to look at flow rate also. You can have the thing set to 100 psi, but if flow rate is only 1 gallon for minute then it will never be any good. The bigger pipe obviously allows more flow, but you need a pump capable of pumping the volume you need.



If you go to 1 - 1/2 pipe the pump may not provide the pressure you need. I would not go any larger than 1 in.


----------



## tree cutter 08

1 inch to pressure tank. 3/4 after that.


----------



## hoytman308

Most wells have a 1" PVC line coming from the ground.  Then 3/4" from pump to house.  You don't need the bigger pipe for more volume because plumbing fixtures these days are designed for lower flow rates due to "green" awareness.  Hope this helps.  Good luck


----------



## OmenHonkey

I was always taught that from the well use 1 or 1 1/4 to the house for volume, then from the tank reduce to 3/4 and when you make your turns to your fixtures you can reduce to 1/2. The volume being reduced increases pressure... But just my .02


----------



## Milkman

5 year old thread


----------



## OmenHonkey

Milkman said:


> 5 year old thread



WOW. I usually catch that!! Missed it this time. I wonder what he did.


----------



## swamp hunter

Heck, Glad I read it.
Must have missed it way back then. Now I feel good bout 1 in PVC running 100 ft. across my yard to supply the house.. Thanks !


----------

